# Question about a fluorescent black light, and some other fish stuff



## kooky112 (Sep 7, 2013)

I just ordered myself some fluorescent black light at 15 Watts. Link to the tube itself below:

https://1000bulbs.com/product/93/F-15T08BLB.html

Upon reading up on this particular bulb, a black light blue bulb emits the purple effect, with less UV than a normal black light bulb. I also don't plan on having the light on all day long as I normally do right now with my fish. I just turn on the tank light when I wake up which varies between 10am to 1pm depending on how late I stay up at night since the tank is in my room and I need absolute darkness to sleep. I hate trying to sleep with lights on. The tank is also a 30 gallon.

And the fish I have in my tank are as follows:

Betta
4 Neon Tetras
3 Kuhli Loaches (they're so playful!)
1 albino cory catfish (he caught my eye in the store, I almost bought a normal one but this guy followed me around the tank)
1 chocolate pleco

I'm hopnig in doing this that the black light will help kill off the algea that my pleco won't eat off of the plastic plants. His mouth is too big so I guess he doesn't want to bother. Plus my betta is a white dragonscale crowntail.

My other fishy question is actually about my betta because he's been rather... Pot bellied as you could say. He went and got himself stuck in a corner by some plants that i have floating around for him to play in. I only recently noticed when I had a day off from work so I set him free, and when I did he had quite the pot belly. He seems to be swimming 'okay' for the most part but he tends to float around face up if he's not using a floating plant to upright himself which he's been using a smaller one to swim around and 'look normal'. I've decided he's part genius and is using it as a wheelchair. Is he sick or did he just plain eat too much? And what can I do for the goof?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi kooky and welcome to the forum. How is your betta doing now? If he is a bit pot-bellied, he could either be constipated, have a serious bacterial infection or parasites, or have overeaten. If you can give me some more info on his symptoms, like how long this has been going on, I can help you.


----------

